# Problemas con  el kernel-3.7.10

## Thufir.Hawat

Hola, hasta hace algunos días usaba la versión del kernel-3.5.7, decidí actualizarme a la versión  kernel-3.7.10. pero me quedo sin internet, el demonio wicd no se conecta. Reinicio y tengo que desconectar mi adaptador wireless TPLINK TL-WN321G, para conseguirlo. No sé  a que se deba esto. Cuando aparece el login manager no puedo usar el teclado ni el mouse hasta que los desconecto y los vuelvo a conectar.

También si trato de apagar el sistema desde el entorno de xfce4 me salta a la pantalla del login manager.

Al listar los modulos con lsmod sale lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> arc4                    1404  2 
> ...

 

al hacer un dmesg este es el resultado

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd
> 
> usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=2573
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

no veo nada del otro mundo tampoco ( salvo el "phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error blablabla, que no sé que significa), asegúrate de que estás usando el módulo correcto ( he leído por ahi que hay quien usa el rt2860 y no el rt73). Usas el driver del kernel o lo instalas aparte ?

por lo que dices que tienes que desconectar/conectar tanto el chisme wifi como el teclado yel ratón, igual el problema de raiz es udev, asegúrate de que tienes habilitada la use udev. Que versión de udev tienes instalada ?

saluetes

----------

## Thufir.Hawat

La versión de udev que tengo instalada es la 197-r4. Y sí la tengo activada en el archivo make.conf, utilizo  el driver del kernel.Last edited by Thufir.Hawat on Thu Mar 28, 2013 2:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Esto,

```
rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3090 with error -110. 
```

puede ser relevante o no dependiende de varias cosas. Sería interesante saber si con el kernel antiguo tienes el mismo aviso. Quizás no tenga nada que ver con tu problema. Supongo que no habrás borrado tu kernel de la lista de grub sin haberte asegurado de que el nuevo funciona, así que es tan fácil como reiniciar con el viejo kernel y ver que pasa.

Tampoco es que tenga necesariamente que ver con tu problema, pero veo que tienes uhci y ohci activos al mismo tiempo. He tenido problemas en montones de máquinas con todos los kernels hasta la fecha cuando ambos están habilitados, aunque nunca he conseguido localizar la causa exacta. Solo sé que no soy el único que ha experimentado conflictos entre ambos drivers. Yo en tu lugar averiguaría si tu placa usa ohci o uhci, y descartaría el otro del kernel completamente, o lo metería en el blacklist para evitar que el módulo se cargue.

Si tu teclado y tu ratón son también usb, yo investigaría en esa línea, aunque también podría ser un defecto en el hardware. Tanto los puertos como los chips controladores de usb de las placas baratas tienden a dar problemas con el tiempo. Una opción sería probar con una placa pci usb, si dispones de una, y desactivar el usb de la placa por completo. En fin, ideas...

----------

## Thufir.Hawat

En el kernel anterior tengo marcados los drivers  uhci y ohci, sin ningún problema. Y también utilizó una controladora de puertos usb 2.0 pci.

Como precaución tampoco he borrado la entrada al kernel antiguo en el grub.

----------

## i92guboj

A veces no dan problema, a veces si. Eso, en mi diccionario, significa que -efectivamente- hay un problema. No me tienes que creer a mi. Simplemente googlea...

----------

## cameta

No se si esta relacionado pero he visto que en este kernel han cambiado varias cosas y si aprovechas el antiguo config es posible que se haya roto algo.

A mi me ha pasado con la tarjeta de la TDT.

----------

